# My First Pre-war



## Rus Tea (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello all,

Fed -Ex delivered my first pre war project bike.  The rust in the photo turns out to be an oxide paint over the original gloss black, rims are steel clad wood, 28" New Departure hub.  I think it is a 20's era Schwinn?  I'll pull the crank for some #'s.  My first question is about the wheel-sets.  The Hubs spin freely, so i'll clean and repack.  The rims are nearly true, only a slight wobble and one spoke is missing, but all are lose.  What is the best procedure to follow with the wheel-sets.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 29, 2009)

start saving money for a pair of tires:eek:


----------



## JOEL (Jul 29, 2009)

Is that a light on the front?


----------



## Rus Tea (Jul 29, 2009)

Yea, I hope I can find an old set in with some tread.  I see that Universal has semi-pnuematic repros. but the price is a bit too steep.  Any help with tires would be greatly appreciated.

Yes, it is (was) a lamp....a "warning" light of sorts...;home made from some cans, a red glass taillight lens and two small glass lens', red & green. Looks like it was battery powered but the bottom of the lamp is gone. 

I wiped off the frame today and shook out dried corn from inside the tubes.  The frame is assembled with interior lugs, pinned and brazed.  The workmanship is simple yet impressive.  I'm thinking this must have been the Model T of Motobikes in its day.


----------



## Rus Tea (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone have an idea regarding the builder and year? I found some #s on the frame.  245687 appears on the left side of the seat tube lug, puched with individual dies.


----------

